# Soap Samples?



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I have some neatly cut "trimmin's" packaged and labeled as samples and I'm debating on whether or not to set them out at the store. I know a lot of people that would see free samples and say "I'll try a sample and buy a bar later.", and had the sample not been there, they would have gone ahead and just bought a bar. So, what do you think? Good idea or bad idea?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Carli-This from a serious full time soaping pal...When someone has bought something she adds a sample of a different thing to their package giving them ideas of what to buy next. You are right about it short circuiting purchases if out as freebees. But as a thank you for your purchase incentive to buy more they can be useful! 
Lee


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

At Farmer's Market, I have a basket sitting out. Usually if someone takes one--even thinking 'freebie', they usually come back and buy. I'd say 3/5. I've found that the other vendors at Market are the ones that are 'Oh, I'll try this one' and then the next week 'I gave that to my (fill in friend/relative)' or 'I didn't care for that one, I'll try *this* one'. Gets old. :/ 
My mom had such a problem with people snatching up 3 or 4 or more, that now she keeps them under the table and if someone looks interested but questioning, she offers them a sample to try. She says that most come running back to her table the next week.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I am going to have my mother keep them behind the counter and pass them out at her discretion. Good idea Lee about throwing in a sample with a purchase..I will have to do that for sure. 

Necie, I know a lot of people that would not hesitate to take half a dozen samples. I'm such a hypocrite though- When I go to Sam's I try all the samples and hardly ever buy :rofl


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What about putting them out for sale? Then your getting some money for them, yet you can give them out at your discretion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

I hand them out if someone is interested, I have found if you leave them out for people to take, that some people will take all of them.. 
I also do as Lee suggested and add to purchases... my regular customers sometimes get full size products... Lotion is the one thing I don't like to keep around forever, so for example at christmas because I bottled up hundreds of 4 oz bottles and i have 10 left over.. when someone orders 10 bars of soap I slip a bottle of lotion in there to get it gone..No i don't make a lot of profit this way, I make enough money selling my products to keep my goats in feed, meds and vet bills... Good enough for me.. 
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I keep my basket in back and hand out at my discretion. I think I'd go through way too many if I put them out for people to help themselves.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I do get a lot of business from samples. But.. we only hand them out in person. I put them in a sandwich bag with a list of ingredients and a description of what makes GM different from water made soap. 

At the FM it makes people slow down long enough for us to be able to strike up a sales pitch. Very few turn it down. I do cut a bar in half long side and then in 13 small slices. I get 26 samples per bar. These are usually bars that are underweight because I am a bad cutter.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow....I only get 8 samples out of a bar. I have tiny glassine bags they fit into. I tried giving them out unbagged but people always asked for a bag. LOL I give a business card with it. I like your idea though....think I will have a special card made up for giving with samples....two sided so I can put ingredients and a little blurb about it as well as my info.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I quit letting people have access to the free samples after another vendor helped herself to about 20 while I wa busy and thanks, these will make great stocking stuffers. What? I usually throw one into anyone's bag that buys things other than soap. I keep samples out of sight now. 
I have thought about selling samples too.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

lol!!


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I sold my samples for $.50 each. Though I occasionally gave them away as well.
I had people who only bought samples. That was fine. Usually though they would buy a sample then come back and buy a normal bar (usually bars) the next week.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Sell them, now that's an idea!

I wish I had a tank or was a better cutter. I seem to always have underweight bars to cut up into soap!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I always keep samples out. I can cut my 6 oz bars into about 15 samples. My daughter and I wrap them in little squares of deli paper and then tape them onto a business card. I have room on the card to write the flavor of the sample. I really don't think I get a lot of repeat business this way. The people that take the most samples are usually not the buying type anyway. We've been thinking about cutting the samples a little larger and putting into a pretty bag with an attached card with ingredients and info and then selling them. I think when people pay for something they appreciate it more, and it won't end up under the car seat or something. But, for paying customers, yes, they will always get a little freebie if I have them.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I have noticed quite a bit of customer appreciation on the little samples I slip into a mail order and I think it helps to build customer loyalty when they feel like you care enough to give them a little something extra.

I often hand out samples at my farmers market. I offer little 1/2" cubes. I actually had a lady so happy that that tiny piece lasted her quite a few hand washes and wanted more of the nice long lasting soap she got from me  Yes, some take three...four or five. I usually have two scents in a heavy duty wine glass, one fragrance and one essential oil soap. I offer them one of each. That seems to help keep the the "oh I will just take a few more" people down to two, maybe four.

Kids love that when their mom gets a big bar they get a couple little pieces as well and the parents seem to appreciate it.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Since I always have rough log ends, I like to stuff some samples in with my mail orders. I don't hand out samples much anymore though. They don't bring in enough extra sales to warrant the hassle. If I have a bunch of log ends that pile up I put together cheap grab bags and sell them that way. I'm thinking I should come up with a good confetti soap. It would be nice to be able to retain full retail price for soap scraps.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Personally, I love receiving little samples when I buy soap- and I have ordered a new (to me) scent because of a sample. That being said, I also wouldn't mind buying little samples to try someone's soap or a new scent.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I almost always get at least one call during the week after a market from someone who got a sample and loved it and want more. Even if it wasn't for that I'd still do it as it's a way to draw people to the table. I always get more sales when I'm handing out samples versus not.


----------

